# Help! Benidorm opinions needed.



## jessjones1909

Hi Guys, 
I am a journalism student and I am trying to write a feature on Benidorm, its reputation and what it is really like so that readers can make more informed decisions about visiting or emigrating there.

I would love to include some quotes from expats about their personal opinion of benidorm, what (if there is one) is the general view of english people living in Spain of Benidorm and what the Spanish feel about Benidorm.

Any help would be MASSIVELY appreciated.

Many thanks and regards,
Jessia


----------



## DunWorkin

We live on the coast just south of Benidorm and have lived here for 8 years.

The days when Benidorm was full of 'lager louts' are gone. 

It is now a very good place for family holidays as it has something for everyone
- good beaches
- restaurants to suit all tastes
- theme parks 
- discos for young people (which are now all outside of the main town)
- jazz clubs
- comedy clubs
- adult style evening entertainment
- one of the best show/dinner venues outside Las Vegas (Benidorm Palace). 

In addition, the local council do a very good job keeping it clean and nicely planted with flowers and trees.

Although I would not want to live there, we do visit there for the day or in the evening for dinner.

A lot of the people who turn their noses up at Benidorm or make rude comments either have never been there or have not been there in recent years.

To write a feature on Benidorm you should really come here and see for yourself 

If you need any more specific information, please let me know and I will try and help.


----------



## jessjones1909

*thanks !*

Hi thanks for your reply, I went to Benidorm last year and am going again in january  but I just need other peoples' opinions too to add credibility to the piece. 

Your information will be very helpful, most people have a poor opinion of the area based on the TV show benidorm.

Do you have any idea whether the Spanish locals are put off by the caberet acts and english density there? And could I possibly have your name so that I may quote you in the article? 

thanks so much for your help!


----------



## DunWorkin

Unless they work in the tourist industry (hotels, restaurants, entertainment, shops etc), most Spaniards tend to avoid Benidorm.

The whole town is very much geared to the tourist - mainly Brits but not exclusively. 

A Spanish friend of ours went into a bar in Benidorm and they refused to serve him because he couldn't speak English 

I don't think most people who go to Benidorm on holiday expect it to be very Spanish. However, there are lots of places within a short distance that are more Spanish for those that want more of the local atmosphere.

The one thing I don't like the idea of is the 'all inclusive' hotel. People tend not to leave the hotel and this is not good for local restaurants and bars.

I am happy for you to quote me as Carol A (I would rather not give my full name for obvious reasons).


----------



## jessjones1909

That's fine Carol, thanks again.

When I visited the area I was shocked by the old town area (that I wasn't even aware existed!) It was absolutely lovely and seemed much more authentic and Spanish.

Do you know if the locals like this area? which do you prefer?

Thanks


----------



## DunWorkin

Benidorm is made up of two bays/beaches (Poniente and Levante). At the end of the Levante is Rincon de Loix. 

Between the two beaches is the old town. Although it is more traditional I still don't think it is very Spanish. There are lots of small shops and tapas bars but they are still aimed at the tourist. 

The Poniente area has recently been renovated.

I like the old town for shopping and Levante area for restaurants and bars.


----------

